# Saitek Smart Technology für Pro Gamer Command Unit



## bgi-kaiser (12. Februar 2007)

*Saitek Smart Technology für Pro Gamer Command Unit*

moin leutz 

hab hier n echt großes prob. also hab mir vor einigen tagen das Pro Gamer Command Unit  von Saitek geholt und hab jetzt volgendes problem. ich hab win vista 32bit drauf und hab zwar die pastenden geräte treiber gefunden aber ich kann nirgends eine vista version der SST (Saitek Smart Technology) finden. die mitgelieferte auf der cd ist nich vista komatipel das prog stürtzt immer ab wenn ich neben auf einen der button klicke. ka warum. 
kann mir vieleicht irgendwer sagen was ich da tun kann bzw. wos die software für vista gibt??

cya kaiser


----------



## Volgel (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Saitek Smart Technology für Pro Gamer Command Unit*

Vielleicht gibt es ja auf der Saitek Seite einen neueren Treiber.

Ansonsten mal den support von Saitek fragen.


Oder...

kann man die Anwendung  irgentwie auf Windows XP Basis starten?

Kombabilitätsmodus?


----------



## bgi-kaiser (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Saitek Smart Technology für Pro Gamer Command Unit*

ne ne schon alles ausprobiert selbst mit der neusten version vonn dem sst kommt immer wider so ne fehler meldung "SAI3DVIEWER.dll" konnte nich gefunden werden. wär schon hilfreich wenn mir wer sagen kann wo ich die einzeln vieleicht saugen kann und dann einfach in den ordner rein patscher. oder vieleicht wer der mir die grad ma schicken kann über icq oder so.

ka brauch auf jedenfall echt hilfe

cya


----------



## bgi-kaiser (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Saitek Smart Technology für Pro Gamer Command Unit*

leutz brauch echt hilfe


----------



## bgi-kaiser (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Saitek Smart Technology für Pro Gamer Command Unit*

???


----------



## bgi-kaiser (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Saitek Smart Technology für Pro Gamer Command Unit*

???


----------



## Atropa (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Saitek Smart Technology für Pro Gamer Command Unit*

Anscheinend kann dir hier niemand helfen, am besten setzt du dich halt mal mit dem Support von Saitek in verbindung, das geht sicher schneller als hier weiter auf eine Antwort zu warten.


----------



## jagr (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Saitek Smart Technology für Pro Gamer Command Unit*



			
				bgi-kaiser am 12.02.2007 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> moin leutz
> 
> hab hier n echt großes prob. kann mir vieleicht irgendwer sagen was ich da tun kann bzw. wos die software für vista gibt??
> 
> cya kaiser



morgen herr kaiser 
habe mir ein asus g1 gekauft und natürlich, was guckt mich nach dem booten an?! VISTA - iiii - ist schon schrecklich. ich bin schon kurz davor gewesen nur der treiberprobs wegen den sch**** zu deinstallieren und mir das "verlässlichere" xp wieder drauf zu tun. leider weiss ich nicht genau wie sich das mit einer systembuilder version verhält?! vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen, ob man die, wenn sie wegformatiert war mit der mitgelieferten recovery dvd wieder neuinstallieren kann??? NAJA, jedenfalls zu deinem problem. keine ahnung, ob du damit etwas anfangen kannst, aber mir hat es sehr geholfen. nach langem suchen fand ich diesen link:
http://joystickcursor-control-tool.deinmeister-digital-delusions.qarchive.org/_download2.html
da findest du eine kleine sehr einfache .exe (joycur) nicht schick, aber ABSOLUT genial, denn sie funktioniert.  leider kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, ob der analog stick zu verwenden ist. falls du ihn nicht brauchst ist das im moment mindestens genauso gut wie SST! und ich wette es braucht auch nur halb soviel ram wie SST!

also, ich hoffe ich konnte dir und den anderen vielleicht ein wenig helfen!

mFg, jagr!


----------

